# 2.4Ghz radio system



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

I would like to pick up a 2.4GHz radio system so i dont have to worry about crystals/channels. I was looking at the Futaba 3PL. My question is there a better deal out there for a 2.4Ghz system? I like the digital read out of the 3PL as i have a 2PL now and like the set up. Is there a better bang for the buck out there?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I think they make a version of the 2PL in 2.4 ghz also that might be a little cheaper than the 3PL if you don't really need that 3rd channel? Just something to check into.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

looking on tower the 2pl is discontinued.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0091P?&P=SM&C=JAL&V=FUT

3pl http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZZD1&P=SM


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Well after looking around some more I'm really liking the looks of the spektrum remotes...but now my question is wait for the DX3C to come out or go with a DX3S? The huge screen on the DX3S just seems like alot. Any suggests between these 2 remotes


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

How inexpensive do you want to go? I just scored one of these a couple of weeks ago but haven't put it in anything yet: http://www.nitrorcx.com/79p-gt3b-carradio-lcd.html . There have been discussions galore on other forum sites about this system and a buddy had a box full of these so he sold me one to try out. For the price, it's not a bad radio system, cheaper than most bottom-of-the-line AM pistol-grip radios out there. It's easy to set up and as a plus, the RX is waterproof. Radio range is excellent, better than some of the big brand names in side-by-side testing. Most dealers can't keep them in stock so if you were interested you may have to get on a waiting list.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Not the prettiest model on the runway and I'm going to be REAL curious how these "cheapo" radios are working a few years down the road.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

not top of line but knwo a few using it and they love it .. 

for the price cant be beat .. and added recivers only $6 i think .. 
http://www.hobbypartz.com/79p-gt3b-carradio-lcd.html

iam goin to get one myself i had try them and they fit hand nice and work very good for cars n trucks


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

It's the same one that I linked to up above. Hobby Partz, Nitro RCX and a few others are the very same exact place. They split up the names ot help correspond to the division that sells planes, cars, heli's, etc. Why they did that, I haven't a clue. You will also find that system branded with other company's names.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

good deal Mr O ... name shoudl have givin it away for me lol


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Futaba also makes a 2PL 2.4 system if you want to go more with the basics. I also picked up a 4PL 2.4 which is not the FASST but then again about half the price of the FASST. All of these new radios but none have seen any use yet except for setting them up.
I like the KISS approach though and the 4PL's manual has almost 100 pages, most that I could toss out the window.


----------



## Justin Mitchell (Feb 23, 2011)

Mr. Obvious said:


> It's the same one that I linked to up above. Hobby Partz, Nitro RCX and a few others are the very same exact place. They split up the names ot help correspond to the division that sells planes, cars, heli's, etc. Why they did that, I haven't a clue. You will also find that system branded with other company's names.


im sponsored by them and still havent found out the purpose or splitting up the company lol but the flysky gt3b works good


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

I don't have a clue as to why they do that. It could be easier for a customer that is looking for example heli's or heli parts not to have to go through other things to find what they're looking for but at the same time there are many things that are universal.


----------



## dpb73 (Apr 1, 2007)

:wave:i just got venom vr3t 2.4. so far i love it it was 100.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

anythign with venom isnt good at least for me .. there customer service is trash and there products r trash .. i never will buy anything with venom on it .. just my own thoughts


----------

